# Recreational bones



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey all,

So my puppy is now 9 months old, and bully sticks which used to last him 2 days are now gone in 20 minutes...

I've been giving him raw knuckle and raw saddle bones to chew on from the local pet store but the problem is that they do not have meaty bones.

I was wondering where do you guys get raw meaty recreational bones. I know for sure that knuckle and saddle bones are generally safer because they have more "give" than weight bearing bones... so I've done a little bit of homework but if you can list safe recreational bones and where should I go to get them that'll be great! He eats Acana Pacifica and I'd like to keep him on that for his main food. I just want to give him some raw bones for the benefits of chewing them and to supplement his diet.

Also, the butcher only had veal bones today. Are those ok? They are cut relatively small but are very meaty and I just throw out the bone when he's done with the meat.

Anyway, any advice will be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a local 'meat shop' that I go to that already has marrow bones cut, bagged and in the freezer. It's funny going in there as I am a vegetarian so they know I'm only there for my dogs. The marrow does soften their stool some but it's only for a day and it isn't 'loose' so I continue to use them. Some dogs get loose stool from the marrow and I've seen some posts on here where people scoop out the marrow and put in peanut butter or canned food.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I go to the local supermarket or butcher shop and get raw marrow bones. They already have them packaged up.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Grocery store. I get the knuckle soup bones which can be very meaty. I take away any small pieces. Sometimes they have veal neck or soup bones. The dogs, at least my adult dogs, can eat these in their entirety. I also will grab the leg bones though they have little meat. They will eat out the marrow and then I stuff them with peanut butter for occasional enjoyment (for them, not me). I am careful with the latter especially with power chewers.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Beef ribs are good, at my Whole Foods they have them bagged in the freezer. They are less hard than the leg bones (usually "marrow bones") and less gigantic than knuckle bones. They last my pup about 30-50 minutes.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies... I'll definitely start looking around now that i have more specific ideas of what to get. Is it ok to give my dog raw meaty veal bones? They are small but very meaty...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If your dog can ingest the ENTIRE bone in under 15 minutes then it's a RMB (raw meaty bone) - not a recreational bone.

I stay away from the marrow bones for 2 reasons - the marrow (which is VERY rich and can cause the runs) and the hardness of the bones (they were designed to carry around all that weight).

I prefer to give KNUCKLE bones - which are softer (more like cartilage) and, given enough time (like a couple hours), my guys can work them down to almost nothing.

One dogs RMB is another dogs Rec Bone so alot will depend on YOUR dog. My girl Sasha will eat an entire beef rib (bone and all) in just a few minutes but Mauser will just gnaw on it for days.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually use beef knuckles bones, the ones I buy come cut in half so they are not as huge. There are a few companies that sell them already cut, I think Nature's Variety is one. I usually buy them from my vet who orders from a distributor. Once I asked her to order me buffalo knuckle bones, not realizing they were WHOLE not cut-- those things were huge! Bianca was in heaven though when I gave her one.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I've been going to the local supermarket and picking up those family size rib bones. They are nice and meaty and Einstein loves them!! The bone itself is big enough so that once he's done chewing all the meat he'll just slowly gnaw on it for the rest of the day without swallowing it. He also likes ox tails. Thanks to your replies I was able to find the good combination of bones for him so thanks!


----------

